# How to construct a cabinet



## Bassbear81 (24 Apr 2010)

My next project is to make a TV cabinet, but Im not sure how to construct it, Ive only completed a few projects and they've all incorporated dovetails.

How should I construct the carcass? It will have 2 framed doors, but how does this go together?

Does anyone have a exploded diagram or something?

Thanks


----------



## Chems (24 Apr 2010)

Well M+T is usually the standard for this kind of work. Break it down to its parts, ie 2 end panels, 4 stretchers, a rabbet on the back for a back panel and possibly a rabbet in the stretchers for the shelves. It will become more simple when you start looking at it.


----------



## Bassbear81 (24 Apr 2010)

How would I put a shelf on the stretcher, is a stretcher the top and bottoms?

What do you you do on the corners?


----------



## Chems (25 Apr 2010)




----------



## OPJ (25 Apr 2010)

Chems has got the right idea - break the construction down in to smaller assemblies (as you would do when building it), rather than trying to get a full view of the entire piece.

I'd also start with the two end frames, using mortise and tenon joinery with a panel in the middle. You could use solid wood for the panelling or buy veneered MDF sheets, with which you wouldn't need to allow for expansion or contraction. This would probably be the better option if you wanted a solid back panel. 6mm thick would be fine and you could always offset the grooves (or rebates) if you wanted to give the impression of thicker panels or reduce the width of the surrounding shoulder line.

If you're adding doors, you'd also need to set the front edge of the shelf back by the thickness of the doors.


----------



## RobertMP (25 Apr 2010)

I made a corner TV cabinet from veneered MDF here if it is any help.


----------



## Bassbear81 (25 Apr 2010)

Thanks all, thats starting to make a bit more sense, Im not sure about using thick posts for the corners, it will sit in an alcove and I need to use all the width of it.

I like the look of having the door frame with a bead, how is this done?

Think I need to go and have a play on sketch up.


----------



## Chems (25 Apr 2010)

Rob, that TV is a brilliant build.

If your making it to fit in a space then you probably want to make the design more like the one rob linked to, instead of inset panels into chunky legs the end panel makes up the whole structure. You can then use pocket screws or biscuits as your construction method.


----------



## Bassbear81 (26 Apr 2010)

what are pocket screws?


----------



## OPJ (29 Apr 2010)

There are some images on Axminster's site, here, that may help to explain what they do and the type of jig you would require/how they work, etc.

They're a concealed type of fixing where cramps are not required (once the screws go in). They will be visible from the inside but they are great for carcase constructions (no clamps, etc.).

You'd have to invest in the jig and accessories but, if you could live with them being visible inside (or, buy the special plugs to hide the screws), they may be ideal. Otherwise, you'd need a biscuit jointer and X-number of sash cramps (if you don't already have those).


----------



## Dibs-h (7 May 2010)

Domino, domino - go on, get one. You know you want one!


----------

